# Life Watch and Cardi o net CPT codes



## mdm58 (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone know the correct codes for billing for Life watch and Cardi o net??


----------



## jambam4 (Apr 2, 2013)

if you're talking about an interpretation and report of the strips from LifeWatch and/or Cardionet, then it is either MCOT 93228  or Event Recorder 93272, depending on the payer.  both companies usually do a pre-cert for insurance and will automatically flip to whichever insurance will pay for, as they are the same unit with different functionality.  an MCOT constantly records and an Event Recorder will only record when the patient hits the button to activate it.

if you have a huge report with a lot of strips, chances are its an MCOT.

hope this helps.


----------



## em2177 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lifewatch: 93228.


----------

